# Ten Years Have Passed



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this very sad day.

Hunter was a very beautiful boy.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

What a beautiful boy. My heart goes out to you today.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

What a beautiful boy Hunter was and so sad to have been taken at such a young age. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

In case you do not know, ProHeart6 was pulled from the market 10 months after Hunter's death because it had killed more dogs in 4 years tha all other forms of heart worm prevention combined--and some had been out out 25 years. It was off for 4 years being reformulated and when it was returned it was loaded with warnings. I was told by several that it is the FIRST animal med ever pulled by the FDA.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you today, very sad anniversary day. Pictures of Hunter are his sis are beautiful. Sweet, amazing sister KayCee on his grave, missing him so much.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So very sad. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry, this is so sad. How sweet they are together again.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Your story of what happened to Hunter was one I have always remembered. There are people who say, Time heals all wounds. When we lose a loved one, I can't say the wound heals.....but maybe it becomes less raw.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thinking of you and your beloved Hunter, Sandra.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sad how you lost him so young  He was a beautiful boy, he will be with you in spirit forever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter*

*3Goldens

I am so sorry you lost Hunter so young! I'm sure it's comforting for you to know that Hunter and KayCee are together at the Rainbow Bridge!!*


----------

